# White fish Qview



## smokingd (May 21, 2009)

Brining in 4cups water, 1c brownsugar, 1/2 cup Kosher salt, Soya sauce, garlic and onion powder.  I would have prefered fillets but this is what I had.




Pat and let air dry for 1/2 an hour




Slap on Smoker around 225F




Then I went with some bacon wrapped asparagus


----------



## irishteabear (May 21, 2009)

Looks great, Dennis.  Nice job!


----------



## smokingd (May 21, 2009)

Forgot to mention Fish was 1 hr at 225.  I used hickory (just cause I like it).  The veg was 325 till bacon crisped up


----------



## erain (May 21, 2009)

nothing wrong with them steaks you smoked there. i could go either way fillets or steaks.  you know you have one of the top two(lake trout the other) very best fish there for smoking right???  lucky you to be able to enjoy!!! grab a few beers, some ritz crackers, and some a thet whitefish... and you got it made!!! looks great man


----------



## jjrokkett (May 21, 2009)

Looking good Dennis - How long did you let sit in the brine?


----------



## billbo (May 21, 2009)

Nice looking fish Dennis!


----------



## old poi dog (May 21, 2009)

That fish looks delicious, and the smoketime relatively short....I will try to smoke some fish this weekend....Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## smokingd (May 21, 2009)

I left the fish in the brine for about an hour it really doesn't need to brine for long


----------



## isutroutbum (May 21, 2009)

Oh - looks fantastic!!!

I agree, for steaks or small filets you don't need to brine too long at all.

Thanks for the post! Again, looks really tasty.

Best,
Trout


----------



## jjrokkett (May 23, 2009)

Thanks - I have a boat load of halibut that I could smoke and I was thinking this brine would work....


----------



## smokingd (May 23, 2009)

This is a basic brine that I use on almost all kinds of fish.  I have tried it on halibut just brine a little longer 

enjoy


----------



## jjrokkett (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Dennis - I'll give it a shot.


----------



## oleolson (May 28, 2009)

Is Whitefish the same as Skipjack?


----------



## cowgirl (May 28, 2009)

Looks excellent!


----------



## smokingd (May 28, 2009)

What the hell is skipjack? Far as I know whitefish is whitefish


----------



## smokingd (May 28, 2009)

Thanks cowgirl


----------



## slanted88 (May 28, 2009)

Man that is nice! Try some Taragon Butter with the Bacon wrapped stinky pee! Ya done good!


----------



## porked (May 29, 2009)

Looks awesome, my to do list just keeps growing. Thanks for the view.


----------



## oleolson (May 31, 2009)

That's what I say, "What the hell is whitefish?"  lol  If I had a pic of the skipjack I'd post one.

Actually I just found some pics:  http://www.gregisfishing.com/images/Sarah_8.JPG

http://www.combat-fishing.com/SkipJa...0Oct2008wr.JPG


----------



## smokingd (May 31, 2009)

Hey there Ole

The whitefish is very similar check this out http://www.srd.gov.ab.ca/fishwildlif...whitefish.aspx

There are a couple different species Lake and Mountain


----------



## oleolson (May 31, 2009)

Looks pretty similar to a Whitefish.  Also resembles a Goldeye.  I might have to keep a Skipjack next time I catch one and try to smoke it.


----------

